# Random Pic overload



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Excuse some of the images..It was getting dark and some images were getting blurry...




































































































































Watch till the end...Onyx got pooped on his face hahahaha:hammer:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome dude


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Trev


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

what nikon do you have? really impressed with your pics. lovin the first two though


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks. Its a d3000. The first two pics were taken witha 35mm 1.8g lens. The others were with a 18-55 vr kit lens. Coulda been better but it was getting dark and it's not the best lens for lower light lol. Next time, I'll start earlier lol.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Both looking good, lucky to allow them to get together like that. Always good to see your dogs!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Both looking good, lucky to allow them to get together like that. Always good to see your dogs!


Thanks Yea I am. Onyx is ok with dogs as long as they don't try and dominate him and Blue only likes Onyx as he's alpha. Any other dogs are a no no. He doesnt tolerate them :-/ but it's expected lol. So it's whatever.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Thanks Yea I am. Onyx is ok with dogs as long as they don't try and dominate him and Blue only likes Onyx as he's alpha. Any other dogs are a no no. He doesnt tolerate them :-/ but it's expected lol. So it's whatever.


Hey you didn't get your dogs for other peoples dogs you got them for you, so who cares right? :clap:

Either way your doing good man, both look happy.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Hey you didn't get your dogs for other peoples dogs you got them for you, so who cares right? :clap:
> 
> Either way your doing good man, both look happy.


Bingo lol. You know how many doggy play dates I have said no to lol. Thanks again. They are good boys.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

The boys are looking good, Freddie. Blue reminds me of Spike from Tom & Jerry in those pics.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> The boys are looking good, Freddie. Blue reminds me of Spike from Tom & Jerry in those pics.


Thanks man. Yea he does look kinda thick up top hahaha. You should see him near a cat haha. He would really remind you of him then lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He looks so small compared to your GSD! Great pictures! I was waiting for poop on the face not the "poop face" lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> He looks so small compared to your GSD! Great pictures! I was waiting for poop on the face not the "poop face" lol


Watch the second vid---- that's not a brown marking lol. It's poop lol. It's on his left side lmfao. He's way bigger than Blue. Thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

oh ok I missed it, I was wondering where the poop was! lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha yea it was when he copped a squat and onyx went behind him arse to get the ball and left with more than the ball.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

great pics, your boy look amazing as always


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Aireal said:


> great pics, your boy look amazing as always


Thanks a bunch


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

You got some bangin shots, Freddie! Love it!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> You got some bangin shots, Freddie! Love it!


Thanks Lauren


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Gnarley dogs ya got there.............. AWESOME !!!!! upruns:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Gnarley dogs ya got there.............. AWESOME !!!!! upruns:


Thanks bud


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Banging shots is correct!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Banging shots is correct!


Thanks man


----------

